
Announcing $268 million in Series E funding - sahin-boydas
https://about.gitlab.com/2019/09/17/gitlab-series-e-funding/
======
sciurus
See discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20995200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20995200)

~~~
sahin-boydas
can you check which post was earlier?

